# Mandatory Poll?



## Elendil3119 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Mandatory poll*

Would it be possible to institute a mandatory poll for each new thread started in this section? I'm sure that many members view these threads but do not always respond. Although surely it would not be the ultimate decision-maker, I think that a poll (Good idea, Bad idea, Not sure) would serve the purpose of an indicator as to what percentage of people are for or against an idea.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2003)

Well, not all of the threads here require a poll at all (i.e. questions such as "Where did my thread go?"), and if it were automatic it would complicate things a lot.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2003)

If you want people to use polls, why didn't you?  oh well. This Lantarion person seems to me to be making all kinds of sense right about now. But then, I would think that if someone really wants everyone's input, they'd stick a poll up. Why not? It's common sense.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 7, 2003)

Hmm... That's actualy a brilliant idea! It would just to see how popular an idea is right? Like if we would want it or not...?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2003)

Poll added. 
[SIZE=0.5]Ironic, isn't it?[/SIZE]


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 7, 2003)

I can see the good and bad of it. However, not all threads should have to have a poll. . .It would be nice if we could make people vote. I always assume everyone who has posted on a thread has also voted on the attached poll unless they have posted why not: "None of the options apply" sort of thing.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 13, 2003)

It would be good in some cases but in others it just wouldn't make sense. It could be useful though because then you know how many people are for a suggestion and how many are against it.


----------

